# Our Spring Kidding



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We only had 3 Does kid out for spring. One more Doe will kid in June this year. 
Our Spotted buck produced a spotted doeling. We are so excited about that. We are keeping her and another doeling this year. Our little runt doeling that was not supposed to be bred, persisted in a very determined way to be the first goat bred this year. She produced triplets. It was hard on her. She made it through but not without a lot of pampering on my part. She is such a great mamma but is so very small for a Boer. The sire is out of Toth's Boer Goats. He is a great looking buck and produced so well this year. We had him bred to 3 of our does, and one which will kid in June. Our freezer meat producer Doe was bred to a Purebred Boer Buck and she had 2 very large bucklings. So our spring season ended with 8 new babies. 4 Does and 4 Bucks. PennyRoyals little chunky buckling- he is something else. What a chunk for coming out of such a small Doe! Our favorite keepers all came out of PennyRoyal and Toth's Boer Buck, Kaliga. Thanks Pam for such an awesome buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The kids look great!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Its so funny that the bucklings like to hang out together. 4 out of 3 different does.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like a successful season - congratulations! They are beauties! Were you striving for solid reds?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

No, not really wanting anything in particular other than I hoped that we would get at least on spotted doeling and yeah! We like a bit of everything since we are a hobby type farm. The big solid bucklings are gaining weight so fast. They are quite large. Our dog weighs 51 pounds so when I see these next to her and consider her size; they really are quite big for 2 weeks old. The mamma had quite a hard time getting them out but she mostly did it all by herself.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The first two bucklings on the bottom step are out of the same buck, different does. They are out of Toth's Boer goat; Kaliga and although he quite a young buck, he is growing well and has produced some awesome kids this year. I gave him that funny name. The Boers do have a different chunkier leg and chest and thicker neck look. The red one on bottom is basically a full blood .. very close. He is 99.75% Boer..  The traditional has a tiny pinch of Nubian and is 98% Boer. The other reds on top bench are approx. 92% Boer but that 8% Nubian is enough to make them grow faster after they are born and these are good meat goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome Merry, glad you are happy with Kaliga. :hug: 
He has produced some awesome babies there for you. Chunky monkey's.  Love, love their color too. :clap::thumbup::thumb::hi5::dancing:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, Pam, Kaliga did so well. He's an impressive Buck. His little spot daughter is much like him with her back rounded bottom look. And that lil chunky buckling. Oh my. Looks like he may end up another pet wether. He is too cuddly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, just had to say if I had boers....I'd want some like yours!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Merry they are drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They all look wonderful. I especially LOVE the smiling red boy!


----------

